# Cab carpet set.



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello folks.

Can anyone recommend a supplier of a decent quality carpet set for the cab of our new Transit? Looking on Ebay there are a few but I am worried about the fit and quality of the items.

Thanks in advance.

AB13


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You would be better off making a template of thick paper and ask a local carpet shop to make a set up for you, you can then choose the colour as well.

cabby


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

You could give Gary a call here http://www.kustomsport.co.uk/.

Nice chap not sure on price but worth a try

Nigel


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try your local Ford main dealer.

I bought a fitted carpet for my Fiat from a spares department.
Good fit, waterproof backing, carpet screws and a nice Ducato logo.

Less than £35!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Dare I ask why a Ford Dealer had a Fiat part in his stores. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Cabby

I think spacerunner means try the a Ford dealer as the OP has a transit and he may get what he requires just as he did for his Fiat from a Fiat dealer.

Or I could be wrong, in which case I am with you.

Martin


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

or try this guy, he used to advertise on here
http://www.bespokerugs.com/caravans_and_motorhomes.php


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Tried Ford. Nothing offered as an optional extra..

Will try the links given

Thanks to all..

AB13


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Drawing a blank here. No answers to my emails so far. Looks like an ebay job.... :? 

Thanks to all who answered. :wink: 

AB13


----------

